# Loading 223 for ar's



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Any body have a favorite powder . I'm looking to start wit CFE-223 or H335, also might try Ramshot TAC, does anyone here use these powders. I'll be using my lee classic turret,. Just got all the dies and trimmers from Midway good deal and free shipping. Is there any difference in the primers I've used mostly CCI, but I think I'm going to end up with, Winchester. Thanks for any info you guys could give.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 5, 2017)

I have used IMR4198 with Winchester WSR primers for several years with no problems.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I use 4198 also but I use CCI #41 primers for .223/5.56 loads. Good for AR type rifles. Semi and full.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I ended up with AR-Comp. Seems to work well, i'm sure it's more accurate then I am. Got a couple hundred done and all went well so I'm happy.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I used to use a surplus Winchester military powder. I cannot find my load book. I used bulk 55 fmj bullets. fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

